# bulk flameless tealights at Dollar Tree



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

*link to dollar tree candles*

Here is a link to the candles.

Bulk Luminessence Flameless LED Tealight Candles, 2-ct. Packs at DollarTree.com


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Do they flicker or are they solid on/off?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

walkingcorpse said:


> Do they flicker or are they solid on/off?


They flicker.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

TG just noticed your avatar....  Be seeing you...


----------



## horreur_sympathique (Oct 11, 2010)

has anyone tried these? 
i am curious as to how much they would enhance decor, such as a purple tea light holder, pumpkin, etc...
i bought two packs of the 4/$2 flameless tea lights at walmart and was quite impressed. the flame is orange and flickers realistically. of course i went to buy more and they were completely gone. 
i will buy these if comparable...


----------



## rebeccaowen (Oct 8, 2010)

They are fine. 

I bought the "Flickering LED Tea Light" from SpiritHallowwen and compared them against the DollarTree ones. They emit almost the same amount of light. The Spirit candles are slightly brighter.


----------

